# Texas Boys Hit Galveston!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

We left The Woodlands at dark thirty and hit I45 headed due south, caught the 6am ferry and met up with our pal Captain Bryan Brawner at the Bolivar Yacht Basin. I hadnt fished East Bay in years and have been looking forward to this trip for a few weeks. I grew up fishing Rollover, Fat Rat Pass and all the reefs of E Bay as a kid, but am usually on the far west end these days it seems, so today brought back some memories. We got situated quickly and were off headed out as the sun was just popping up over the water. We were gonna try and have the boys start off throwing plastics and see if they were up to the challenge. We pulled into our first stop as Captn Bryan was showing the boys how to look for active bait and birds working, and it didnt take long for me to hear that familiar sound (as of late) of Lil Roy yelling "daddy, daddy, I got one." Roy broke the ice with a sand trout and brought the first fish of the day to the boat. I remember thinking how cool it is that my 8 yr old is catching fish on plastics, he's way ahead of where I was at that age...and Im very blessed to be able to do stuff like this with all 3 of them. We bounced around a few spots picking up fish at nearly every stop. The wind never switched out of the east like we'd hoped, instead it was the dreaded west most of morning and had water sandy in most areas. The bite was never fast and furious but we caught some solid fish. At around 10am we decided to anchor up and let the boys throw some live bait for an hour or so before heading in. They steadily caught fish and we ended the day with a nice box of trout. Captain Bryan was a blast to fish with and did a great job with boys. He even sat in back of boat at one point and caught all the gaftop so the boys could catch the trout lol, thats a good guide!! We had a blast and got some good footage which we'll be editing tmrw and I'll try and post the Youtube video on here and our Facebook page once finished. If your looking to fish east bay and want to have a good time, and learn the area as well, def give Bryan a call, we'll be teaming up w him again for sure! We'll be taking a break from filming for a couple weeks bc the boys are starting back at school and have football, but were hitting Sabine Lake soon w Captain Adam Jaynes. So until then, tight lines to all our 2Cool pals!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Heres the link for YouTube video from the trip! Thanks again to Captain Bryan, we had a blast and are looking forward to the next one!


----------

